# Songs Written By Prince You May Not Know About



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

These are some of the songs that Prince wrote for other artists and some of the hits he performed himself. Some of the songs he played lead guitar during recording.

It's said there are another 2000 tracks in his vault at Paisley Park.

Prince is going to be with us for a long time......


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2016)

Figures, nothing good. Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many. I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

I know everyone knows this one, but here's both versions:


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

I love these songs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

10 Examples of Prince’s Guitar Heroism

Prince was such a masterful showman, songwriter, singer, and performer, it’s sometimes easy to forget that he was also one of the greatest guitarists working in any music field. When news of this death broke Thursday, he received as much adoration from hard rock and heavy metal websites as he did from pop and R&B outlets. Over the years he graced the covers of British metal weekly _Kerrang!_ and America’s _Guitar World_, and after listening to any of the tracks below, it’s easy to understand why.

Prince was a self-taught guitarist, and he claimed not to read music or know music theory, but he sure knew his way around a guitar fretboard, ripping out a panoply of styles in the vein of great funk, blues, rock, and metal players. He switched between minor pentatonic scales and the more intricate mixolydian mode (dominant scale) without effort – and perhaps without knowledge of what he was doing. He played by feel, relying on intuition to make the notes he played match the music he wrote.

Here are 10 songs, most with live video clips, that demonstrate Prince’s guitar prowess and prove that his death is as great a loss to the guitar community as it is to the pop and funk worlds.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

At about 3:16, Prince guitar solo . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Figures, nothing good. Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many. I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.


i dont like the guys music either but i will give him credit for what he accomplished.....drugs or not he was great at what he played,you dont become as successful as he was just because....


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

This is still my all time favorite song by Prince.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

The song playing in the background was written by Prince.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

Prince played lead guitar during the recording of this Madonna hit.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

And he played lead on this one as well.....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 23, 2016)

Prince performing Radiohead's "Creep."


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

I love those commercials......


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

The official trailer for "Purple Rain" a real classic......


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)

A young Madonna and Huey Lewis present Prince with an American Music Award 1985.

They look funny walking up there with their Prince clothes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Figures, nothing good. *Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many.* I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.


You remain one dumbass motherfucker.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm digging this: www.thecurrent.org/listen

They've been playing every Prince song in alphabetical order, from A-W.  26 hours!  They're now up to _(There'll Never B) Another Like Me._

So much great music, so much funk.  It should last until around 8pm tonight.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 23, 2016)

I loved Prince' attitude. He was a rebel, and I love rebels.


He sure could play a mean guitar


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 23, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


>


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 23, 2016)

Micheal Jackson had nothing on Prince and his dance moves


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> Micheal Jackson had nothing on Prince and his dance moves


Or anything else.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm digging this: www.thecurrent.org/listen
> 
> They've been playing every Prince song in alphabetical order, from A-W.  26 hours!  They're now up to _(There'll Never B) Another Like Me._
> 
> So much great music, so much funk.  It should last until around 8pm tonight.


It's now 8pm and they're still on 'T' so it will go on for a while longer.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> I know everyone knows this one, but here's both versions:


I've always liked Tom and Chaka's versions better.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

Just grabbed this off a fan site:


When You Were Mine - Cyndi Lauper 
I Feel For You - Chaka Khan 
Pop Life - Dead or Alive 
Bambi - Duff Mckagan 
Erotic City - George Clinton 
17 Days - Living Colour 
Purple Rain - Me First and the Gimmee gimmees 
Let's Go Crazy - Refused 
Erotic City - Semisonic 
Sex Shooter - Coco Electrik 
I Would Die 4 U - Space Cowboys 
Get it up (the time) - TLC 
If I Was Your Girlfriend - TLC 
Girl (the time) - Full Force 
Make Up (Vanity 6) - Soft Pink truth 
Darling Nikki - The Foo Fighters 
Raspberry Beret - The Derailers (FANTASTICALLY AWESOME BLUEGRASS VERSION. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Do Me Baby - Melisa Morgan 
Glamorous Life (Sheila E.) - Edens Crush 
Let's Pretend We're Married - Tina Turner 
Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead Oconner


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

Prince died in his elevator.  What's the lyric from 'Let's Go Crazy'?

"And if the elevator tries to bring you down..."


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 23, 2016)

A message from Prince to all of us. This goes out to all those who judge without knowing 


Black day, stormy night
No love, no hope in sight
Don't cry, he is coming
Don't die without knowing the cross
Ghettos to the left of us
Flowers to the right
There'll be bread for all of us
If we can just bear the cross

Sweet song of salvation
A pregnant mother sings
She lives in starvation
Her children need all that she brings

We all have our problems
Some big, some are small
Soon all of our problems
Will be taken by the cross

Black day, stormy night
No love, no hope in sight
Don't cry for he is coming
Don't die without knowing the cross

Ghettos to the left of us
Flowers to the right
There'll be bread for all, y'all
If we can just, just bear the cross, yeah

We all have our problems
Some are big, some are small
Soon all of our problems, y'all
Will be taken by the cross

The cross
The cross


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Figures, nothing good. Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many. I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.
> ...



Hype. That's all he was.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Figures, nothing good. *Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many.* I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.
> ...



Meh, coming from an idiot like you, it has no effect.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Have you ever seen him in action? Either in concert or even any video? He may very well have had a flamboyant style of dress, but so does/did Elton John and Liberace. Also wild & strange personal tastes.....but his music, what he put into it and what fans got out of it....was pure genius. What was it recently said? He wrote his first at age 7? He began his career as a teenager? Could play a guitar with the same passion as Stevie Ray Vaughn and other greats. How many others have such a vocal range? Not many that's for sure.
It's definitely not hype, nor is it talent.....his was a true gift....nevermind all the flashy trappings.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You saying that Prince was a druggy only proves my sigline correct. 

Prince was famously anti-drug, like Zappa.  But unlike Zappa, Prince never drank or smoked or even cursed, and wouldn't let anyone curse in front of him.  He was a Jehovah Witness.

So why do you think he was a druggy, because he was Black or because he was a musician?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 24, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm digging this: www.thecurrent.org/listen
> 
> They've been playing every Prince song in alphabetical order, from A-W.  26 hours!  They're now up to _(There'll Never B) Another Like Me._
> 
> So much great music, so much funk.  It should last until around 8pm tonight.


They've re-started the whole 26 hour playlist here:

Live Stream | Local Current from Minnesota Public Radio


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Some people do not take the time to understand true art. Sad really. Because they miss out on so much.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Prince hated drugs and alcohol
I notice that most people taking smack about Prince are self centered asshats with no imagination. They fear what they do not understand. Don't waste your breath on them


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

Check out his awesome guitar solo. He will be missed!


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Yes, I saw him play on TV at the Superbowl halftime show. It was one of the better halftime shows. The thing is, he didn't play much of his own music and I think that's what made it good. He was pretty far from genius, unless you lower the bar for genius. His stuff was insipid nonsense. IMO.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You not only don't know much about music, you also don't know much about Prince. He was treated for a drug addiction like a month before he died. I'll bet when it's all said and done, it was drugs that did him in.

Do you know anything?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I am a great lover of music, I have been listening to music for all of my 60 years. I have been listening to Rock and Roll, since the Beatles. That is why I know that Prince is 99% hype. I've seen it before.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Hah! I'll bet that the final autopsy report says it was drugs. He was treated for them only a short time ago. Percoset I believe.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


yea thats it....i guess the beatles were all hype too right?........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


lots of people in this country from all walks of life are using pain relievers...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 24, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


>


I think I spotted mani, dots, aaron and oddly, mal.and bode among the dancers in the original mtv vid..bode has geri curls and a muscle shirt.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Meh, perhaps some. But there is often a certain amount of hype with famous people. There is the extremes like Madonna and the idiot who sings the "Poker Face" song who's single name escapes me at the moment. Prince isn't at that level, but he was close.

The Beatles didn't need hype to get their start nor to become popular but they were hyped when they were at their peak. 

No you compare that to true genius like Pete Townsend, or Eric Clapton, or Jimmy Page, etc., they needed no hype to start nor after they became famous.

You can't compare Prince to any of them. Sorry, he just wasn't that good.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Sure they are, just don't lie and say he wasn't.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


p p p poker face


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


if i thought that, i would not have said what i said...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


>



I'm sorry. How could I forget the C&W artists? There is one that is greater than Prince, any day.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Perhaps, but you jumped into an argument where someone else claimed he didn't do drugs at all.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


so fucking what?...did i say he was not using drugs?...no i didnt did i?....all i said was that prince is no different than millions of other people in this country who over medicate themselves with those fucking pain relievers,IF that is what he did, and many end up dying because of it....and that is a fact that you cannot disprove....


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2016)

Great HD quality......


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 24, 2016)

Damn mudd whistle I am surprised you didn't mention this hit song prince written 


Barney (I Love You Song) Great Quality!!!:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I believe he died from flu just as the news reported.  The news of his death was a shock.  He was still young and I feel very sad thinking about how suddenly he died. I watched the movie about his life years ago and it is clear to me that he saw a lot of violence and chaos in his childhood.  His suffering like that bothers me.  No child should have to see what he saw. I believe a lot of his music was an expression of the deep emotions that were locked up inside of him for so many years.  Children who survive abusive childhoods tend to be perfectionists.  They are their own worst critics.  It does not surprise me to hear that he has thousands of songs that were never released.  He probably threw away most of what he wrote thinking - this isn't good enough.  The rest he put to the side to think about and it never got published.  You didn't walk in his shoes and so you have no idea of what he went through.   I am sorry for his dear mother who is no doubt very heartbroken at the death of her son.  Please think about how you would feel had it been you.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Chill. I was explaining why I responded to you that way. You entered into an argument that I was having with someone else who said Prince would never do drugs and wouldn't die as a result. When you argued, I assumed, and reasonably so, that you disagreed with me.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Appealing to my emotions about my kids is a lame ass argument. this isn't about wether his death was tragic or not, it's about the cause of his death. There are reports that he was treated for a drug addiction, only the final autopsy will tell us what happened. It has not a thing to do with how I feel about my own kids or how hard his life was, blah blah blah.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Figures, nothing good. Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many. I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.


You sound happy.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Curiously, how does a relatively young man who was obviously healthy, supposedly didn't do drugs, didn't drink, die of the flu? I've known people older than me (60) who had the flu...just recently H1N1, and lived through it with a stay in the hospital. Doesn't add up.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Figures, nothing good. Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many. I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.
> ...



You sound like you usually do; stupid.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 24, 2016)

He od'd on.percoset.

And anybody can die.of flu.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yeah, right. At least I'm not orgasming over someone's death.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You are a pretty sick fucker. Get help.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I never mentioned your children.  I would not do that.  It is against USMB rules to talk about family members.  I am not appealing to your emotions.  I am appealing to your conscience.  You know, that small voice inside of you that said,  don't do it.....  before you did.

One more thing.  Prince had tremendous talent.  His music may not have been your taste in music but it does not change the fact that he was a very talented musician.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> He was treated for a drug addiction like a month before he died



Please share your source....



PredFan said:


> That is why I know that Prince is 99% hype.





PredFan said:


> . He was pretty far from genius, unless you lower the bar for genius



So what is your interpretation of musical genius and hype?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


For the record I desire God's very best for your life.  Just as I do Prince's family.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I DONT WANT TO CHILL!!....lol dont worry about it pred.....i dont like the guys music either but i dont think he is all hype....the guy was good at what he did,just like Michael Jackson was...


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I have been listening to all types of music for many years and I appreciate great musicians of all kinds. Prince was not hype, he was gifted. He tore through the industry despite all the nay sayers like you. If you don't like him, that is your decision. But don't tell how much you hate him. He is dead. Isn't that enough for you? He was a free spirit and a rebel. Deal with it. I have seen nothing but hype for many years. But it never had nothing to do with Prince. 

Who is one of your favorite artists? And is he or she dead...and did he or she die of drugs?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 24, 2016)

Strangely I don't remember MJ playing many (if any) musical instruments. Just singing & dancing. He may very well have played, I just don't remember him doing so.




Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



He was much more talented than Jackson. Jackson was produced. Prince was the producer of his own life.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Strangely I don't remember MJ playing many (if any) musical instruments. Just singing & dancing. He may very well have played, I just don't remember him doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does playing have to do with what i said?....i said mickey was good at what he did....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


ok?.....


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Strangely I don't remember MJ playing many (if any) musical instruments. Just singing & dancing. He may very well have played, I just don't remember him doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think MJ played 2 and Prince played 27


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It is just the truth. No offense Harry


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hank Jr was a drunk. I went to one of his concerts once and we stood in the rain for his concert and he cussed us out and started throwing shit at the audience. Turned me against him completely


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yes you did. Is your short term memory that bad? Read your post again, concentrate on your last statement. You can fool yourself but you can't fool me, you are playing on emotion.

Look man, if all you can do is lie, then we don't have anything to argue about. Dismissed.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > He was treated for a drug addiction like a month before he died
> ...



My source is multiple news sources on TV and radio. NBC, CBS, the AP. Of course it wouldn't be the first time a bad source made it through the vetting processes of the major news outlets, but that is what I heard and read. It's been said here in this forum as well.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Then don't chill. Good bye.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



When did I say I hated him?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I asked you to please think about how you would feel had it been you.  You are free to interpret that any way you choose but you shall not draw me into an argument over it, Pred.  Goodnight.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


no offense taken.....i was just saying michael was good at what he did to.....was i wrong?..


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Meh, a lot of the greats have mental and emotional problems. He still was way more talented than Prince.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



None of it has yet to be confirmed. Can we please wait for confirmation?


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


  That is simply ridiculous


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


It is wonderful to see you, PIxieStix!  I hope all is well with you!


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



No, you were not wrong at all


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Sure, if you can quit claiming he a bastion of virtue.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Meh, says the person who thinks Prince is a genius.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It IS ridiculous and even you know that. Hank Jr, is a drunk and a big time redneck. Prince was a musical genius.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 24, 2016)

Hank Jr and his genius.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely I don't remember MJ playing many (if any) musical instruments. Just singing & dancing. He may very well have played, I just don't remember him doing so.
> ...



Hey, I wasn't pickin a fight ya know....I was just making an observation since so many have compared the two. Sheesh


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 24, 2016)

Personally I think HW JR was only trying to cash in on his fathers fame and don't see that he really had much talent really. I do like some of his songs, but that's about it


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

PixieStix said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


Prince was an over-hyped self-promoter of average talent. All your bull shit won't change that. Hank Jr. drunk, was better than Prince. And I'm not even a fan of Country Music.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Personally I think HW JR was only trying to cash in on his fathers fame and don't see that he really had much talent really. I do like some of his songs, but that's about it



True, but still better than Prince.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 24, 2016)

in your opinion...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> in your opinion...



Of course.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Why was he so over hyped? I say it's to make up for the insipid nonsense of his music. 

One word name? Hype.
Androgyny? Rediculous hype.
Ridiculous make up and clothes? Boring hype.
Changing his name to a symbol? Stupid hype nonsense.

The greats do not have to do that shit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 24, 2016)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Figures, nothing good. Sorry, his music is insipid nonsense, always was. Drugs got him like they get so many. I'm not happy he's dead, but he was no where near as good as everyone is claiming he was. I liked his half-time concert at that Superbowl but what made it so good was that he hardly did any of his songs.
> ...


He sounds like a typical hateful Right-Winger to me.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't usually bother to find links for idiots who don't ever admit they are wrong no matter what you do, but I never was absolutely sure that what I heard was right. The media is notorious for being wrong, especially the MSM. But here is a CBS report from a day or two ago:

Prince autopsy to try to determine mystery cause of iconic musician's death

And a quote from it:

"People close to Prince tell me he struggled with painkillers due to his hip and ankle issues," Frazier said, noting that for Prince to cancel a performance "something was drastically wrong."


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And you sound like you always do: stupid.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 24, 2016)

Prince cremated as death baffles those who witnessed a clean life


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, healthy guy, clean living, no drugs or alcohol, yada yada yada, just up and dies at 57?

Sorry, not buying it.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm 60, drink like a fish, did a LOT of drugs as a kid, never exercise, eat high fat and high calorie food, don't smoke though. Never ever got a flu shot, get the flu almost every year. Not only am I not dead, but a aside from being about 35-40 pounds over weight, I'm pretty healthy.

Sounds like that clean life is deadly.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2016)

Prince 'Worked 154 Hours Straight' Before Death


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Prince 'Worked 154 Hours Straight' Before Death



Speed. Meth probably.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, found this on FaceBook:

Prince -- Percocet Triggered OD Days Before Death


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Yeah, found this on FaceBook:
> 
> Prince -- Percocet Triggered OD Days Before Death



What is wrong with you?  For someone who claims he doesn't "care," you sure are doing a lot of digging and posting about this.  What are you trying to accomplish with all of this nonsense?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Prince 'Worked 154 Hours Straight' Before Death
> ...



Maybe you're just an asshole?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, found this on FaceBook:
> ...



Because people are trying to claim I'm lying, or at least implying that.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Meh, coming from you? It's not much of an insult.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



So you're just an asshole then?  Why do you keep trolling these threads?  WHAT is the name of this thread?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


and i just made a simple statement about the guy....not playing an instrument has nothing to do with jacksons performing ability...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Keep trying. You think that the more an idiot like you calls me an asshole the more true it becomes? A faulty brain like yours would be one that thinks Prince was a genius.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 25, 2016)

PredFan spent the weekend praying that Prince died of a heroin overdose.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

Ravi said:


> PredFan spent the weekend praying that Prince died of a heroin overdose.



Your butthurt pleases me.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The only idiot around here is you, and you keep proving it.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



lol, I guess you think that if repetition fails, use emojis? What a retard. You are dismissed.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Too bad, you don't have any power to "dismiss" anyone.  Ba-ha-ha.    You should dismiss yourself since you are the one saying you don't care about Prince, yet you are posting away about him.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

someone may have already posted it - but this my favorite by Prince:


----------

